# Any other E85 TT's?



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Just got my 225 tuned my Bluewater Performance/UM and have to say I'm super happy :beer:. I know there's at least a 180 in my city running it also. Anyone else on the 'Tex?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Paging Max! I've run it before in my GTI, but moved since then and don't have it available locally.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

As soon as I get the new turbo in, I'm doing it.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Only run E85 on my TT - will never go back to regular gas!


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I'd love to see some of my tax dollars going to work in my car, but alas, I have not seen E85 anywhere here in Buffalo. Even finding 93 octane can be a pain, since Noco only sells 91, and they represent half of the gas stations in town.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Been on E85 since 2010 here, and like Doug said, would never run anything else (unless E98 becomes readily available in my area ). The good corn juice being available at the pumps is God's gift to forced induction cars, enjoy it!

I'm curious to see how much they pushed the tune, can you run some logs of the following on a 3rd gear pull:

Timing BTDC
Timing correction
Injector duty cycle
AFR (if wideband)

Also can you tell us how much boost you're running from onset to redline? 

Welcome to the E85 army! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

I have some boost leaks which I have to get fixed and then head back to fine tuned/ get logs. Ill see if I can get a copy of it.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

E98 is just a matter of time Max. I can't wait to run an E85 badge, and park in the LEV spaces :laugh:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

My setup is pretty much the same as Doug's except for I'm gonna be running a 2.0 stroker. I'll be running E85 and I for one cant wait!!! Theres a pump down the street from my work so it will be pretty accessable


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dame I hate u guys the closes e85 is like 40mins away :facepalm:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

jacobm said:


> I have some boost leaks which I have to get fixed and then head back to fine tuned/ get logs. Ill see if I can get a copy of it.


Any progress on this? Ever got some logs/data to share about this "off the shelf" E85 tune? I'm curious to see how far BW pushed the timing and boost as well as what Lambda they're targeting. opcorn:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Would like to join the clan too....but still no e85 close by me either!


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

After reading these and other E85 threads, I am tempted to give it a go, but I am concerned that the E85 thing may be a passing fad (remember propane-fueled forklifts and natural-gas powered busses — are those still around? I dunno). Someone sent me a PM yesterday saying that I should get my car tuned by Gonzo, and I'd have the option of switching back and forth between 93 and E85 (BTW, how does that work without switching injectors?) Anyway, the big deal now seems to be natural gas. _See_ http://finance.yahoo.com/news/natural-gas-replace-regular-gasoline-235330590.html


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

cool, I have a E85 pump a mile away. 

Can you tell me what injectors, fuel pump, and tune you are using, that's all you need right?


----------



## ThatredHead (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm looking to run E85 come summer time currently piecing parts together for it now. Just bought Maestro a debating on doing a wideband conversion or just purchasing wideband gauge. Any recommendations?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Anyone knows where i can tune it in chicago area? 
Big build coming up soon, 2.0 stroker and thinking E85


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Mantvis said:


> Anyone knows where i can tune it in chicago area?
> Big build coming up soon, 2.0 stroker and thinking E85


 Your nearest back road where you can do 30 to 80mph pulls repetitively. At least that's how we did it


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll probably run e85 down the road, I want to push my stroker motor to it's limits once my setup is done next month before I decide to go bigger...


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> Would like to join the clan too....but still no e85 close by me either!


 Sucks Joe, considering we are in the same State and I have E85 pumps all around me. 




toy4two2 said:


> cool, I have a E85 pump a mile away.
> 
> Can you tell me what injectors, fuel pump, and tune you are using, that's all you need right?


 All you need, if you are converting to run on the stock turbo, is an inline pump, 630 cc injectors, and a VCDS cable with Unisettings (free download). Everything that needs to be known about the conversion for stock/turbo and hardware, I posted it here: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5271998-Madmax-E85-tuning-notes&highlight=E85 

And beaten to death here (there is more but don't want to abuse my search privileges :laugh: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5909159-What-does-it-take-to-switch-to-E-85&highlight=E85 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5306613-frankenturbo-F23-and-E85-build&highlight=E85 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...bout-getting-300-whp-in-a-225qc&highlight=E85 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5390056-Putting-E85-to-work! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5146589-E85-TT-dyno(aborted) 




ThatredHead said:


> I'm looking to run E85 come summer time currently piecing parts together for it now. Just bought Maestro a debating on doing a wideband conversion or just purchasing wideband gauge. Any recommendations?


 Wideband conversion is the better way with software that can take advantage of it. However, doing it on narrowband with aftermarket wideband controller works just as fine, and might be less of a handful to perform and tune (my car is the living example). :beer:


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Boost leaks and everything are taken care.  Will be out of town for the next few weeks when i get back Ill have run some logs and post them. All I can say is its faster than my custom tuned stage 2+ 20th GTI was :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

What turbo are you running? Stock Ko4?


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Yep plain old stock k04 with bolt ons. 

"stage 1" E85 tune 
Bigger injectors (forgot which ones :-/ 
3'' turbo back exhaust (de catted) 
APR TIP 
K&N filter with a crappy little heat shield (was on when I bought the car ) 
forge 007 
forge adjustable wastegate actuator 
034 motorsport inlet manifold spacer 
n249 delete 
sai delete (in progress) 
and soon to be catch can 

Shes my daily so I'm not trying to go to crazy.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm only a couple more months away, I'll be running:

2x Bosch 044 pumps

1600cc or something similar injectors

IE surge tank

Time for me to make 600awhp on a 2.0 HTA30 powered TT


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Worth a read. All 134 pages of it: http://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/69496


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm also considering this but considering my TT is still used for joy rides and the infrequent road trip, fuel efficiency is still a concern. Anyone that can chime in, what are you seeing MPG as far as E85 vs. 93 is concerned?

Thanks!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

My experience in my 1.8T 

City Comb Hw

Gas 20 23 29

E85 14 17 20


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

I got pretty much the same numbers between regular gas and E85 as Val posted (only difference being that I got a closer E85/gas efficiency margin for highway use). Personally, I simply see it as having slightly more frequent stops as the gas station, but paying less money on each stop... not a bad trade-off for the gains. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Agreed Max. It costs less, but you go get it more often. I also see ~24mpg combined on 93 gas and ~18mpg on E85. 

From a cost standpoint, currently prices in my area are ~$2.90 for E85 and ~$3.60 for 93 octane. 

So that's 16 gal X $2.90 = $46.40/tank ==> $46.40/(16gal * 18mpg) = $0.16/mile
vs. 16 gal X $3.60 = $57.60/tank ==> $57.60/(16gal * 24mpg) = $0.15/mile

For a penny per mile, I'll gladly take the extra performance and knock resistance. The problem with it not being feasible is finding E85 when you are on road trips/out of town. This is easily solved by having your laptop with E85 and pump gas settings stored and ready to switch to while you're filling up. :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Worth a read. All 134 pages of it: http://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/69496


Thanks Doug. Now I won't sleep tonight. :laugh:


----------



## TTaudi (Jul 28, 2014)

*E85 buffalo NY*

If you're from buffalo you can get E85 by the skyway and 100 octane @ delta sonic.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

No need for 100 octane if you go E85, it's 105 octane


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Good to know, TTaudi! Both Hermes350GT and I are in Buffalo.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I plan to go back to running E85 when UM releases their new Flex-Fuel kit. My local government sells E85 to the public for $1 a gallon.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

$1!?!?!?!?! A freaking dollar? I hate the government even more now!


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey, so i'm doing some research. I have an 02 TT225, AMU. I'm just trying to get an idea of what all I need to replace in the TT225's OEM set up to run e85? I'm not looking for max power, just some decent numbers, plus there's a place about 15 minutes from me that sells e85. I'm sure there are more available. Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

BoostedLTH said:


> Hey, so i'm doing some research. I have an 02 TT225, AMU. I'm just trying to get an idea of what all I need to replace in the TT225's OEM set up to run e85? I'm not looking for max power, just some decent numbers, plus there's a place about 15 minutes from me that sells e85. I'm sure there are more available. Can anyone enlighten me?


Minimum would be a set of 630 cc/min injectors and an inline high flow fuel pump (Bosch 044 preferably), and some free adaptation channel tweaking. 

Now to make more power, a method of increasing boost and timing would also be needed. At that point, drop-in rods would be a good idea too. The best enlightenment is the search button, but I kind of compiled and consolidated the details in the thread linked below. Read the thread and post there is you have more questions, that way it's all in one place for the next guy inquiring. :beer:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5271998-Madmax-E85-tuning-notes&highlight=E85


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks! I've been searching more after I posted here. I was just getting confused if I needed previous tuning or if I could go from stock file and just tweak things for an e85 conversion. Haha. As appealing as it is, I may be holding off for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspiredbymick (Jul 6, 2014)

*E85 is awesome!*

Decided to make the jump to E85 since I'm lucky enough to have an E85 station across the street from my home and several other stations within 15 mins drive (Southern Cali). 

My setup:

2001 Audi TT 225 (AMU engine)
Unitronic Stage 2 
630cc Deka Injectors
GodSpeed FMIC
3" Downpipe & De-cat
034 Diverter Valve
Stage 2 Clutchnet Pressure Plate
Sachs Clutch Disc
Single Mass Billet Flywheel
Stock 225 Fuel Pump

I used Lemmiwinks (running on a Macbook Pro via VMware and Windows XP) and a cheap Ebay Vag Cable to adjust my fueling and timing according to the MadMax E85 thread and several other great contributions.
I noticed a HUGE increase in power according to my butt dyno and the fact that my car was now pulling away from some of my friends' rides that were previously faster than mine.

BUT....After about a week of spirited driving, my fuel pump gave out (expected). 

Side Question: Will a Walbro 255 Inline (installed in the engine bay) be able to flow with a dead factory in tank pump? Or does the factory in tank pump have to send fuel to the Walbro? Im assuming it will still be able to flow, but please enlighten me. I've searched and haven't found any answers.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

^^ Welcome to the E85 club! You will need stock fuel pump running as a sender to properly supply fuel to the walbro inline. 

BTW, if your stock pump actually died (make sure you check the relay and have power reaching the pump) 034 recently came out with high flow replacements for the platform. So that's a better replacement alternative if you have a dead in-tank pump.


----------

